# удалиться



## cyaxares_died

Можно ли употреблять глаголь "удалить/-ять" в следующем переносном контекстом?

"Где я считаю что ты удалился слишком много от моей версии будет мое старое ошибочное предложение."


----------



## Kolan

cyaxares_died said:


> Можно ли употреблять глагол "удалить/-ять" в следующем переносном контексте?
> "Где я считаю, что ты удалился слишком от моей версии, будет мое старое ошибочное предложение."


Пожалуй, нет.


----------



## cyaxares_died

А что писать вместо этого?


----------



## Maroseika

Хорошо бы для начала понять вашу фразу. Не могли бы вы написать по-английски?


----------



## Kolan

cyaxares_died said:


> А что писать вместо этого?


По-разному можно сказать. Например, *ты уклонился/отклонился*. Но само предложение в целом не очень понятно.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Мой друг перечитал и исправил мое домашное задание но иногда он всё не понимал и "переправил" то что я написала -значит он трактировал слишком много. Я хочу ему ответить: Where you went too far from my original I will have to leave my faulty sentence in.


----------



## Kolan

cyaxares_died said:


> Мой друг перечитал и исправил мое домашное задание но иногда он всё не понимал и "переправил" то что я написала -значит он трактировал слишком много. Я хочу ему ответить: Where you went too far from my original i will have to leave my faulty sentence in.


Там, где ты слишком отклонился от оригинала, придётся оставить/сохранить мои неудачные формулировки.


----------



## bravo7

Мой друг перечитывал и исправлял моё домашнее задание, но иногда он не всё не понимал и "исправлял" то, что я написала - значит, он трактировал слишком много широко. Я хочу ему ответить: "Если ты будешь слишком далеко отходить от оригинала, я лучше оставлю моё неправильное предложение".


----------



## cyaxares_died

Спасибо большое за исправление Bravo. Можете вы ли объяснять почему здесь требуется именно несовершенный вид "перечитывал","исправлял", и т.д.?


----------



## Ptak

cyaxares_died said:


> Спасибо большое за исправлени*я,* bravo. Можете вы ли ли вы объясн*и*ть*,* почему здесь требуется именно несовершенный вид - "перечитывал","исправлял", и т.д.?


Потому что поправок было несколько, это было не одно действие, а несколько, и это был _процесс_.

Например:
"К нам вчера _приходили_ гости, _пили_ чай..."


----------



## Kolan

"Куда, куда вы *удалились*"?

Рифма.ру: Чаговский Павел - *Куда*, *куда вы удалились*...
*Куда*, *куда вы удалились*, Весны моей златые дни? А. С. Пушкин Ностальгия ( Ленскому) Мой друг, чему *вы* удивились? Тому ль, что скоро *удалились*, *...*
rifma.ru/rifma.php?curr_node=10&post=401132 - 15k


----------



## bravo7

cyaxares_died said:


> почему здесь требуется именно несовершенный вид "перечитывал","исправлял", и т.д.?


Иначе нельзя было бы использовать "иногда", которое предполагает многократные верные исправления и иногда неверные.


----------



## cyaxares_died

ptak said:


> Потому что поправок было несколько, это было не одно действие, а несколько, и это был _процесс_.
> 
> Например:
> "К нам вчера _приходили_ гости, _пили_ чай..."



Значит " 		Мой друг перечитал и исправил моё домашнее задание" ни в каком контексте не возможно? Потому что моё домашное задание это было один текст а не несколько, но там были, конечно, много ошибок.


----------



## Kolan

cyaxares_died said:


> Значит, "Мой друг перечитал и исправил моё домашнее задание" ни в каком контексте не возможно? Потому что моё домашное задание это было один текст, а не несколько, но там было, конечно, много ошибок.


Вполне можно так писать, но следует помнить, что эта фраза подчёркивает законченность действия и его результат.

Фраза "Мой друг перечитывал и исправлял моё домашнее задание" подчёркивает продолжительность работы по исправлению ошибок, сам процесс и не утверждает, что ваш друг её закончил.


----------



## Ptak

cyaxares_died said:


> Значит "Мой друг перечитал и исправил моё домашнее задание" ни в каком контексте н*ев*озможно?


Возможно, как уже объяснил Kolan. Но вот фраза "_К нам вчера *пришли* гости и *выпили* чай_" будет звучать, мягко говоря, очень странно.


----------



## jalexoid

далеко отходить = отдолятся, в контексте подходит отклонился(отдолился).

Ptak:
"_К нам вчера *пришли* гости и *выпили* чай_" - может они весь чай выпили и пришлось новый покупать.


----------



## Kolan

jalexoid said:


> "_К нам вчера *пришли* гости и *выпили* чай_" - может они весь чай выпили и пришлось новый покупать.


Чай - не водка, много не выпьешь. :d 
"_К нам вчера *пришли* гости и *выпили* водку_" - вот такое вполне могло быть.


----------



## Ptak

jalexoid said:


> далеко отходить = отд*а*лят*ь*ся, в контексте подходит отклонился (отд*а*лился).
> 
> Ptak:
> "_К нам вчера *пришли* гости и *выпили* чай_" - может*,* они весь чай выпили и пришлось новый покупать.


В таком случае и говорят "*весь* чай". И значение у такой фразы _совсем_ другое, чем у "приходили и пили".


----------

